# G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.



## xPad (28. Dezember 2018)

*G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

Hallo zusammen und nachträglich noch frohe Weihnachten in die Runde.

Ich habe hier leider ein kleines Problem und bin mir auch Sicher, dass es wohl an einen Softwareproblem liegen muss. Komme hier aber nicht mehr weiter.

Grundsystem ist:
Mainboard: Asus ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO 
CPU: Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3.60GHz auf 4,90GHz.
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H150i Pro RGB
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill DDR4-3200.
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 ROG Strix.

Nach Zusammensetzung des Systems funktionierten die Arbeitsspeicher Synchron mit der AuraSync Software. Erst nach 2 Tagen wurden die Speicher nicht mehr als RGB Kompatible Speicher erkannt.
Habe folgende versuche unternommen:
Aura Software vollständig deinstalliert sowie die G.Skill Software nach Anleitung installiert. Mit folgendem Ergebnis. Die G. Skill Software sagt mir das keine Kompatiblen Speicher Installiert sind.
Das gleiche Spiel habe ich dann wieder mit der AuraSync Software veranstaltet mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, dass mir AURA keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet bzw. für die G.Skill Speicher anzeigt.

Hoffe es kann jemand etwas damit anfangen. Möchte mich jetzt schon für die Hilfe bedanken.


----------



## xPad (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

Hallo zusammen,

nach unzähligen versuchen das Problem mit allen möglichen Deinstallationen sowie Bios Resets Herr zu werden habe ich nun das Problem mit einer Neuinstallation von Windows 10 beheben können.
Als Fehlerquelle stellte sich hierbei die Software von Corsair fest. Die Software, CORSAIR iCUE v3.10.125 stellt sich hierbei als inkompatibel mit der AURA Software dar. Da ich nur die Corsair H150i PRO AIO betreibe konnte ich hier auf Corsair Link 4.9.7.35 ausweichen. 

Allerdings konnte ich nicht herausfinden wie ich dem Problem Herr werden kann ohne eine erneute Windows 10 Installation anzuwenden. Auch nach gelöschten regedit Einträgen ließ sich hier nichts mehr Retten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

Hab mal wo gelesen das man auch nicht beide Software Varianten parallel betreiben sollte,also nur eine von beiden.Wäre wohl auch nicht gut für den Ram laut Gskill.


----------



## xPad (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass es immer noch solche Probleme gibt. Hier muss man wirklich Extrem Vorsichtig bei seiner Wahl der Software sein. Nicht AuraSync fähige Geräte stellen hier sicherlich auch ein Hindernis dar. Denke da muss Asus und Co. nochmal dran Arbeiten, so dass bestimmte Hardwarespezifikationen bei bestimmter Software anspricht unabhängig welche Software in Windows Installiert wurde.

Schließlich ist es auch Möglich verschiedene Grafikkartentreiber (ATI+NVIDIA) gleichzeitig Installiert zu haben ohne das es zu Problemen führt. Natürlich soll das nur ein beispiel sein und keine Regel darstellen. Jedoch Software gehört auf die entsprechende Hardware gecodet um solchen inkompatiblen Blödsinn zu vermeiden bzw. gar die Hardware nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

G.SKILL Trident Z RGB - Mainboard Software Unterstützung (3rd Party Software Support)
"Wir raten auf Grund gemeinsamer Komponenten und eines möglichen Softwarekonflikts davon ab Aura Sync und Trident Z RGB Control parallel zu installieren."


----------



## xPad (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> G.SKILL Trident Z RGB - Mainboard Software Unterstützung (3rd Party Software Support)
> "Wir raten auf Grund gemeinsamer Komponenten und eines möglichen Softwarekonflikts davon ab Aura Sync und Trident Z RGB Control parallel zu installieren."



Das war mir bekannt. Und es war auch nicht mein Problem das ich hier beschrieben hatte. 
Es ging hier um die Marke Corsair und deren Software. Hier gab es bisher keine Meldungen oder Hinweise über Software Probleme.


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*

Ja OK my bad.Da hab ich was durcheinander gewürfelt
Wird aber warscheinlich nicht viel anders sein denke ich.
Normal sollte ja auch eine Software reichen,wenn alle Komponenten Sync fähig sind.Nur Umfang und Art der Steuerung wird verschieden sein.

Da gabs auch schonmal Probleme mit Windows:PC fährt mit ICue im Atostart nicht runer...
[Guide] How to sync Asus Aura with ICue - The Corsair User Forums


----------



## Cody_GSK (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR - RGB Unterstützung wird nicht erkannt.*



xPad schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass es immer noch solche Probleme gibt. Hier muss man wirklich Extrem Vorsichtig bei seiner Wahl der Software sein.


Das ist leider ein Problem, welche sich endgültig wohl nur auf Betriebssystemseite lösen lässt. Der parallele Zugriff auf den SMBus durch mehrere Programme kann leider dazu führen, dass diese sich zum Beispiel gegenseitig blockieren. Das betrifft leider auch Software wie Aura und iCue, weshalb eine parallele Verwendung nicht immer unproblematisch ist.

Auf einem ASUS Aura fähigen Mainboard gibt es allerdings auch keinen Grund Trident Z RGB Control zu installieren. Dessen Funktionalität ist vollständig in ASUS Aura enthalten, welches es außerdem ermöglicht die Beleuchtung der Module synchron mit anderen Komponenten zu steuern.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

